# C4 pharmaceuticals?



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys has anyone had any experience with this lab at all? Can't find any reviews on them but one of my sources is stocking them tempted to give the winstrol a try, just wondering if anyone has tried anything from them?


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Johnboracay said:


> Type in Google C4 pharmaceuticals reviews. I can see many.


Just typed it in again and can't see any except one that I wouldn't really call a review, just trying to see if anyone on here has used anything from them


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

yep, test enanthate 300 and the test 400. both did as expected, i'd be happy to try their other oils actually...


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

chris-a said:


> yep, test enanthate 300 and the test 400. both did as expected, i'd be happy to try their other oils actually...


Thanks for replying think I'm going to give them a go and see how I get on with them it seems not many people have heard of them yet


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oli1988 said:


> Thanks for replying think I'm going to give them a go and see how I get on with them it seems not many people have heard of them yet


Apparently there are only 2 authorised resellers.

Apparently......


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ash1600 said:


> Apparently there are only 2 authorised resellers.
> 
> Apparently......


Think you might know the one I'm talking about I've used them a lot but never tried either of the two labs their currently stocking they've never let me down in the past though and ordered some other bits from there a couple of months ago which were legit just can't find anything on either of the labs


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oli1988 said:


> Think you might know the one I'm talking about I've used them a lot but never tried either of the two labs their currently stocking they've never let me down in the past though and ordered some other bits from there a couple of months ago which were legit just can't find anything on either of the labs


 yeah, now you've said that sounds like the same source.

haven't tried either lab either yet, my mate is on the other labs rip blend at the moment though.

he's getting good results, however he says its very pippy.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ash1600 said:


> yeah, now you've said that sounds like the same source.
> 
> haven't tried either lab either yet, my mate is on the other labs rip blend at the moment though.
> 
> he's getting good results, however he says its very pippy.


Think I might go for the other one now you mention that, I've been tempted for a while but haven't seen any new reviews for it, only when they first released it a few years ago as they've relaunched it again under the same name, i hear a lot of rip blends give pip but never used one personally


----------



## Ash1600 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oli1988 said:


> Think I might go for the other one now you mention that, I've been tempted for a while but haven't seen any new reviews for it, only when they first released it a few years ago as they've relaunched it again under the same name, i hear a lot of rip blends give pip but never used one personally


yeah rip blends can be a bit pippy by their nature.

apart from that, what my mate has ben saying its certainly a good product. and I can see the difference its made on him in a few weeks.

reckon that lab would be worth a go, as its only just re-released then it should be bang on.

like you, I've used the source many times for different bits and bobs and never got bunk stuff, even had a few freebies which is always good.


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

I have been thinking of giving this lab a go. Are there anymore experience about them? Anyone used lately?


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

What, no one knows nothing? Goddamnit. Some newish info and experience would be highly appreciated!


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

My mate has used these C4-Pharma ETM 500 and Deca300 and has been 8+weeks and has grown and got a lot stronger. Said it hurts during jab and after for 10 minutes. results so far have been good, will look through his facebook photos of before and now(will edit his identity) and post.

Tempted to use myself, i find UG labs best when they 1st come on the scene

If u use please post results cheers, looking to get back into the game myself after severe injuries and almost 3stone loss


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

kelvinseal said:


> My mate has used these C4-Pharma ETM 500 and Deca300 and has been 8+weeks and has grown and got a lot stronger. Said it hurts during jab and after for 10 minutes. results so far have been good, will look through his facebook photos of before and now(will edit his identity) and post.
> 
> Tempted to use myself, i find UG labs best when they 1st come on the scene
> 
> If u use please post results cheers, looking to get back into the game myself after severe injuries and almost 3stone loss


 Hey, great and thanks for posting some info! Though haven't C 4 been around since 2014? Even so, most of the post I've seen about them have been positive. And wasn't Fattymouse on their gear? Can't ask him since he seems to have been banned.

But I'll post about my experience with them of I end up using them. Have a shitloads of gear, but for some reason I always want more...


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm sure they are okay good even. But a quick google tells me they are way too expensive. You can get top brand stuff for those sorts of prices. And they are pretty much unknown.

Iso_nix please pass that on to the team.

This isn't saying don't use them if you want as I'm sure they are fine. But the "about us" is comedy gold on the website. I can't link so use google. I'll drop in the best bits!

*BULLSHIT BY DESIGN*

"The manufacturing team is committed to producing the highest quality products which meet the needs of both *doctors and patients.* "

"Our production facilities meet *and surpass the regulatory requirements of GMP and regulatory authorities.* All the manufacturing activities are performed according to the approved procedures as required by *GMP and ISO 9001:2000(E) quality management system*."

"*quarantined before being tested and released for use under strict conditions* by the manufacturing department"

*C4 Pharmaceuticals has developed one of the most progressed and sensitive R&D facilities in the countr*y. The in-depth knowledge of the industry, science and the technology help us develop new and effective products for the *healthcare industry.*

We have on our* R&D team scientists (who have no qualifications)* with a vast knowledgebase, and *our laboratory is designed and equipped to meet international standards. (a lock up) *

At C4 Pharmaceuticals we are committed to bringing forth new products which will help us in* serving humanity in a more effective way.*

C4 Pharmaceuticals wide product range comprises of Sterile Injectables and Tablets including, Sustained Release Tablets, and Film coated tablets..

How thick to they think people are ???


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

Agree with "sammyym" the price ive seen is same price as stuff which is well reviewed and well used so if u can source both maybe stay in the safe zone


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Iso_niz said:


> Hey, great and thanks for posting some info! Though haven't C 4 been around since 2014? Even so, most of the post I've seen about them have been positive. And wasn't Fattymouse on their gear? Can't ask him since he seems to have been banned.
> 
> But I'll post about my experience with them of I end up using them. Have a shitloads of gear, but for some reason I always want more...


 Nah - longer than that.

"Product quality and consistency are the backbone of C4 Pharmaceuticals reputation and have supported the rapid company expansion over the last decade."

Stay in your lane Alpha Pharma - these guys are the real deal...

And I am taking the piss - but why make yourself look ridiculous? Just say your a UGL and you are doing your best. That's all people want and expect. Not only are your prices too high - but that rubbish would mean I'd not trust you to wash my car, let alone produce stuff I inject into myself.


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

sammym said:


> Nah - longer than that.
> 
> "Product quality and consistency are the backbone of C4 Pharmaceuticals reputation and have supported the rapid company expansion over the last decade."
> 
> ...


 That's exactly what I've been thinking about. What is it with these home labs trying to be or atleast sound like a real lab? Surely no one takes their word for it, after all we are talking about illegal substances. But then again, I've gotten used to all that bull they write. All that really matters are products and efficiency.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Iso_niz said:


> That's exactly what I've been thinking about. What is it with these home labs trying to be or atleast sound like a real lab? Surely no one takes their word for it, after all we are talking about illegal substances. But then again,* I've gotten used to all that bull they write. All that really matters are products and efficiency. *


 Agreed. In terms of quality. What does efficiency have to do with anything? And I've not heard or seen another UGL try and come out with that much crap. Alpha do hold registrations and do have trained people - so it's somewhat questionable. These plonkers are unknown and they are insinuating Doctors prescribe their stuff... It's a joke.

If a guy needs to lie to get a girl - he doesn't think he could get her if he was himself. If a company need to lie and bullshit to get customers... Sorry but I'm questioning other stuff. I'm the most complimentary person on here about gear. According to me it's all good. Everything. But I'd avoid these plonkers like the plague.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

I used a few vials of test prop and test 400 and also winstrol tabs the test was good stuff. Thought the winny was underdosed as switched over from noble caps and strength decreased. Some of the blends are a bit pointless but would use the test again for sure.


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

sammym said:


> Agreed. In terms of quality. What does efficiency have to do with anything? And I've not heard or seen another UGL try and come out with that much crap. Alpha do hold registrations and do have trained people - so it's somewhat questionable. These plonkers are unknown and they are insinuating Doctors prescribe their stuff... It's a joke.
> 
> If a guy needs to lie to get a girl - he doesn't think he could get her if he was himself. If a company need to lie and bullshit to get customers... Sorry but I'm questioning other stuff. I'm the most complimentary person on here about gear. According to me it's all good. Everything. But I'd avoid these plonkers like the plague.


 Some one must have taken their word in some way. I mean, that bull must have had an effect they're after on some person/s. Otherwise all that pretty talk would be utterly useless and counter productive.

But it's great to have also these opposite opinions on these matters. It cant all be just good. I am or was seriously thinking of investing into their products. But got to think this abit more.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

See C4 for a really good price online mate. 20% off first order or a special price for 4 vials. One of the cheapest deals I've seen online.


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

Currently using C4 having switched from Sphinx.

Was on 500mg Sphinx Test E... Went on to 600mg C4 Test E and 600mg C4 EQ. I'm 6 weeks in after switching and honestly dont feel any different. That said EQ is a slow burner. Seems their test is alright. Certainly no better but I dont imagine any worse either.


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

So The Sphinx and C4 Test E's seem the same? That's not too bad of a comparison. EQ takes its time for sure.

About Sen's post earlier, don't think if extreme sales are a good sign of quality gear though.


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

Iso_niz said:


> So The Sphinx and C4 Test E's seem the same? That's not too bad of a comparison. EQ takes its time for sure.
> 
> About Sen's post earlier, don't think if extreme sales are a good sign of quality gear though.


 Yeah, can't say I'm feeling any difference in the test.

I've been a lot more aggy/grumpy the last few weeks, but that could be many things.


----------



## dann (Sep 10, 2017)

I have had to join up with my experience with c4 pharma emt 500

unfortunately since using i had really bad pip.. one lump from a jab over a month ago is still there yet small and i was just about to mix it with a bit of test ease it a bit and noticed a few little bits of something floating in the vial.. just thought i would let readers know to be careful.. injecting is very dangerous when we dont even know where this stuff we buy online has come from.

the c4 has gone in the bin.. btw it wasnt crystals floating looked more solid like tiny tiny bits of bluey plastic or something..


----------



## retri (Sep 20, 2017)

I have recently used this lab test e 300 It had little to no effect, I switched over to Sphinx after the 2 bottles of C4 ran out and I noticed a massive difference, not only in strength and growth but I realised the awful pip I was getting was from the trash gear, I would avoid this lab at all costs


----------



## retri (Sep 20, 2017)

dann said:


> I have had to join up with my experience with c4 pharma emt 500
> 
> unfortunately since using i had really bad pip.. one lump from a jab over a month ago is still there yet small and i was just about to mix it with a bit of test ease it a bit and noticed a few little bits of something floating in the vial.. just thought i would let readers know to be careful.. injecting is very dangerous when we dont even know where this stuff we buy online has come from.
> 
> the c4 has gone in the bin.. btw it wasnt crystals floating looked more solid like tiny tiny bits of bluey plastic or something..


 I also noticed the bits floating in my gear but seemed to just be from the cheap stoppers they use, they can cope with thicker needles, but still you wouldn't want to risk injecting it


----------



## AndreiRoids (Jul 3, 2021)

Did anyone try Stanazol from this C4.?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

AndreiRoids said:


> Did anyone try Stanazol from this C4.?


Thread was started 7 years ago.......


----------

